# K-1 Fights on ESPN 2



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 27, 2002)

Fights on right now Aug 27 9:30pmCDT time
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2002)

I just switched to it.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 27, 2002)

For you guys that think you can't be K.O with a kick. You better watch.
Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 27, 2002)

It's 10:00pm CDT Aug 27 the semi's are now on.
Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 18, 2002)

Check it out it's only 3 rounds.
Bob


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

mark hunt vs goodridge in las vegas in may go mark


----------

